# CPD carnet for taking goods into EU countries.



## Mobilvetta (Feb 19, 2021)

In Motorcycle news there is a story claiming if you take a motorbike or scooter or trailer into the EU, from the UK you will need to have a Carnet, as we are now classed as a third country.

 Does anyone understand this or is it just more Brexit scaremongering. Here is a link for a Carnet from Gov.uk.






						Apply for a CPD Carnet
					

Find out how the CPD Carnet works, how to apply and what to do at customs.




					www.gov.uk


----------



## colinm (Feb 19, 2021)

From the article.


> *Who needs a carnet to take a bike to Europe?*
> Official advice given by the Greater Birmingham Chambers of Commerce (GBCC), who have partnered with the ACU and Motorsport UK to provide discounted carnets, says that in very simple terms road-legal bikes (so that’s numberplate, V5, tax, MoT, insurance and green card) transported by the owner do not need a carnet while non road-legal bikes (such as track bikes or motocross bikes without numberplates or V5s) will need the document.
> 
> Anecdotal evidence, however, suggests that confusion at the ports means that some customs officers are asking to see carnets for road-legal vehicles. If you turn up at the port without a carnet and the customs officers think you should have one and you can’t convince them otherwise, they have the right to turn you away, which could end your trip on the spot.
> ...


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 19, 2021)

colinm said:


> From the article.


That's great new for those who take there motorbikes and scooters with them.


----------



## colinm (Feb 19, 2021)

Mobilvetta said:


> That's great new for those who take there motorbikes and scooters with them.


Depends whether you get stroppy French customs, we where held for several hours whilst they went through our paperwork on a aircraft we where returning back to UK, and that was when we where in the EU!


----------



## wildebus (Feb 19, 2021)

Sounds like yet another good reason to use DFDS to sail to the Netherlands and avoid France entirely!


----------



## yeoblade (Feb 19, 2021)

If it's a road legal vehicle I can't see how a carnet could be needed - it isn't if you're riding it, as you don't for your car or motorhome. Though maybe they are trying to differentiate between riding it and carrying it (goods?).
Trailer, well that's a different matter, as UK trailers have little documentation.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 20, 2021)

French officials are either not properly informed or just get bored. I used to drive a 7.5t lorry on urgent deliveries because it could be driven in France on Sundays and holidays. I regularly got stopped by the gendarmes who would insist I was in the wrong. On one occasion I had to insist that we go to the gendarmerie to speak to his superior. His boss was not happy being dragged from his Sunday lunch and seemed to say some rude things to the gendarme, but fortunately my French didn't stretch to the words being used.


----------



## Boris7 (Feb 20, 2021)

I’ve worked with carnets for years and CPD Carnets are required on personal vehicles in SOME COUNTRIES - 

*Countries that accept the CPD*
You mainly need a CPD in:


Africa
Asia
the Middle East
Oceania (the Pacific)
South America
You can get more information about this from the motoring associations in each of these countries.

People get confused because international temporary exportation documents are called Carnet (means book in French) because it’s a French term people believe it is a French document, but not so.

We use them Internationally, with any country that has signed up to the Carnet convention, the whole issue over EU travel since Brexit has caused confusion, but the Chamber of Commerce has assured export/importers that the movement of vehicles not destined for permanent export has remained unaffecte.


----------

